# Are You on the Anti Government Group List?



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

I didn't go through the entire list but I did notice right off the bat our very own @Denton is on the list with the Constitution Party of Alabama.

I also noticed on their "hate map" it seemed to omit BLM, La Raza and most of the other true hate groups. You'll notice going through their list anything with the words: Freedom, Patriot or Constitution is considered a "hate group".

This site is actually funny and scary to look at. Know thy enemy.

https://www.splcenter.org/active-antigovernment-groups-united-states


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Sasquatch said:


> I didn't go through the entire list but I did notice right off the bat our very own @Denton is on the list with the Constitution Party of Alabama.
> 
> I also noticed on their "hate map" it seemed to omit BLM, La Raza and most of the other true hate groups. You'll notice going through their list anything with the words: Freedom, Patriot or Constitution is considered a "hate group".
> 
> ...


 I am honored!


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

NRA and prior service which must qualify me for most lists.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

OF course anyone that ever served in the military was put on one by Obama


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Everyone is on one list or another.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

On the list? Yes, and probably on a few other lists as well.......if my history is accurate, just before the revolutionary war, the British also had so called “lists” in regards to the colonists, and we all know how that went and ended......


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

You get off the list by joining BLM, the Nation of Islam, Now, ELF and other radical anti American groups as long as Government can use these groups to further their agenda of destroying American values and culture.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Of course we're all on a list.

We have cell phones and innernets service.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Somehow or other I was put on one in 1966, saying I was a member of the Minutemen, an anti government org. on the left coast.

The feds questioned me about it at the time, had a job that had a TS requirement, I had never even heard of them at the time.

IIRC, they were involved in blowing up some high tension towers feeding power to Vegas.

I am sure they have compiled a long list on me over the decades, I don't care.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

I looked at the “list of antigovernment organizations”. Seems ‘oathkeepers’ is pretty active in my state. I’m checking them out and looking at their forum. I’m sure that will put me on a list somewhere.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

What a sorry sack of horse crap of a group - SPLC. Liberal left wing money machine. 

John Birch society?! LOL. Now that’s funny.

I also see the 3%’ers are on the list. 

What a joke. 

But hey.. the good news is look at the numbers. I’m thinking that’s a lot of people and groups on the right side should the shtf.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

How is your memory? Do you remember when, Dianne Feinstein: Said "All vets are mentally ill in some way and government should prevent them from owning firearms." at the same time The DHS and lot of member's of the DNC said loud and clear. The biggest threat to America was veterans. They never backed down fro that stand and still hold to it.


----------



## Stockton (Jun 21, 2017)

Oath Keepers really? Wow this organization
needs to be shut down for the fascism they
promote.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Probably. Like most bikers of MCs, I was arrested for a weapons charge in 1979. I do not know how long those records are/were kept. Fortunately for me, that's just a misdemeanor in Wisconsin, and I am still permitted to buy firearms.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

From my research so far it seems the oathkeepers have a lot of vets and police in their membership. Am my wrong?


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Smitty901 said:


> How is your memory? Do you remember...Dianne Feinstein.


I collect oddball facts on these communist women.

Did you know, that if Nancy Pelosi gets one two many injections of Botox, she can legally be re-classified as a plastic Revel Model Car?

As for Feinstein, I watch her very carefully when she speaks. I just know that Jeff Foxworthy is behind her somewhere. Not even "Peanut" says stuff as stupid as she does...


----------



## White Shadow (Jun 26, 2017)

The Tourist said:


> I collect oddball facts on these communist women.
> 
> Did you know, that if Nancy Pelosi gets one two many injections of Botox, she can legally be re-classified as a plastic Revel Model Car?
> 
> As for Feinstein, I watch her very carefully when she speaks. I just know that Jeff Foxworthy is behind her somewhere. Not even "Peanut" says stuff as stupid as she does...


That's Jeff Dunham who has made a lot of fun of liberals in his specials over the last few years.


----------



## JafoDawg (Dec 28, 2017)

Southern Poverty Law Center is a bunch of bigoted, racists jackwagons that fail yo list BLM, Black Panthers or any group of color.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Sasquatch said:


> I didn't go through the entire list but I did notice right off the bat our very own @Denton is on the list with the Constitution Party of Alabama.
> 
> I also noticed on their "hate map" it seemed to omit BLM, La Raza and most of the other true hate groups. You'll notice going through their list anything with the words: Freedom, Patriot or Constitution is considered a "hate group".
> 
> ...


Yes I am on the list. Not because I belong to any group seeking to overthrow the govt. I belong to the list simply because I exercised my 2nd amendment right. Use NICS and you are on the list.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

6811 said:


> Yes I am on the list. Not because I belong to any group seeking to overthrow the govt. I belong to the list simply because I exercised my 2nd amendment right. Use NICS and you are on the list.


I'm good with that. I don't at all mind being on the lists. I'd hate to think I wasn't on a list. I'd like to see 50% of the nation on the list. The red list, at that.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Ya know.. rethinking this. I should send the SPLC a thank you....

They were able to point out a couple of great organizations in my state that I should join. 

Schmucks....


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Southern Poverty Law Center! HA! 

These freakin' pinko *** commie bastards can go straight to hell!


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Stockton said:


> Oath Keepers really? Wow this organization
> needs to be shut down for the fascism they
> promote.


I took an oath to support and defend the Constitution of the United States against all enemies, foreign and domestic.

I took that oath many years ago while enlisting in the US military. How does that make me anti-government? Hell, I was working for the government.

Libtards are so stupid.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

KUSA said:


> I took an oath to support and defend the Constitution of the United States against all enemies, foreign and domestic.
> 
> I took that oath many years ago while enlisting in the US military. How does that make me anti-government? Hell, I was working for the government.
> 
> Libtards are so stupid.


https://www.oathkeepers.org/


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

California State Militia / Northern California State Militia


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

I would sure figure by now I'm on several government list. It's not like I haven't expressed my dislike for the government and all politicians. Cut government and politicians by 75% would be a good start!!!


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

NRA Member and built lots of tooling for HumVee, B1 and B2 Bombers, and several helicopters while at Creative Industries


----------

